# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Секс-апгрейд. Одолей скуку в постели

## Irina

*Сексолог Юрий Прокопенко считает, что можно на протяжении всей жизни испытывать всепоглощающий интерес к одному и тому же партнеру.*

Сексуальная скука чаще поражает тех, кто слишком близок друг к другу. Возбуждение между партнерами пропадает, теряется сексуальный интерес. Это может возникнуть на любом этапе отношений, даже в первые три месяца знакомства.

Скука в постели совсем не означает, что пора расходиться. Человек не видит красоты того мира, в котором он живет, он смотрит как бы из своей клетки наружу: вот там красиво! А может, как раз там-то и клетка, а ты — снаружи. Все относительно.

Казалось бы, самый простой вариант в этой ситуации — изменить партнеру. В конце концов, его уже к ней ничего не привязывает, и он готов, если вдруг начнутся какие-то проблемы, прекратить этот брак с наскучившей женой. Но выход ли? Вряд ли — скука внутри, а не снаружи, от нее не избавиться простой сменой партнера.

Бывает так, что, сохраняя несексуальный интерес друг к другу, двое пытаются сохранить в том числе интимные отношения.
ЛОЖНЫЙ ПУТЬ?

В этом случае, как правило, советуют устроить романтический ужин при свечах, надеть эротическое белье. Но что это даст? Ничего! Партнера это не возбуждает. Будь это чужая жена, без трусиков, в вечернем платье, мужчина ее уже давно бы уговорил. А со своей и так тошно… Потому что они приедут после этого романтического ужина домой, а там все та же скукота: теща, дети, собака.

Еще один совет из этой же серии, мол, вы раньше марки собирали, а теперь попробуйте собирать тропических бабочек в местах их обитания. Поехали в Папуа Новую Гвинею, в Доминиканскую Республику, потом на Таити. У супругов одинаковые интересы, общее возбуждение на двоих, поэтому встряска, возможно, обратит партнеров друг к другу.

Женщинам советуют изменить все: цвет волос, одежду, имидж, питание, выражения, хобби. Вдруг муж клюнет на это?
ЗРИ В КОРЕНЬ!

Секс нуждается в подкормке интересом постоянно. Это не значит, что раз в месяц муж с женой занимаются чем-то эдаким. Интерес должен быть постоянным: мне нравится с тобой заниматься любовью — раз, заниматься филателией — два — и кататься на лыжах, особенно в летнюю пору, три, поэтому мне с тобой не скучно.

На самом деле ведь наш интерес к другому человеку очень эгоистичен, человек использует окружающих его людей в качестве подсобных инструментов, чтобы понять, а кто он есть. С одним он веселый, с другим — грустный, тем командует, к этому, наоборот, подлизывается. Этому может сделать подлость и не считать это подлостью, а над тем трясется — не дай бог обидеть его неосторожным словом.

То же касается и сексуальной скуки: было интересно с этой женщиной, он делал ей вот так, она в ответ — так. Тем самым позволяла ему узнать себя: оказывается, он может та-а-ак завести женщину, что теперь будет пробовать и дальше. В конце концов пресытился познанием себя. «Хорошая ты тетка, но, знаешь, с тобой так тяжело...» В действительности ему стало скучно с самим собой, ужаснулся или удивился, забрезговал тем, что увидел в партнере, как в зеркале. И не хочет принимать себя вот такого, и, чтобы от этого как-то защититься, он теряет влечение к избраннице.

Так что прежде всего надо начинать с себя. Осознаю ли я, что с нами происходит, или нет. Я понимаю, что мы друг другу поднадоели, что наш секс уже не имеет никакого отношения ни к любви, ни к похоти: вечером мы занимаемся специфическими телодвижениями, но это никого не заводит. Я в этот момент думаю, дадут ли мне завтра премию, жена — о том, стоит ли белить потолок или нет. Это скука. И если я отдаю себе отчет в том, что происходит, я предлагаю, а давай что-нибудь придумаем около постели, в постели, в сексе, после секса. Вот в рамках этого другого я, может быть, попробую сделать то, что меня когда-то заводило в отношениях с этой женщиной давным-давно.

Безумно сложно для человека взять и измениться. Всегда ходил в очочках и галстуке, а тут вдруг пришел рэпером. Что сделает жена? Наберет «03». Нравлюсь ли я сам себе в этом новом виде? Или в этом образе я буду чувствовать себя еще глупее, чем в очочках и, соответственно, буду еще более неестественным? Я не хочу быть рэпером и никогда не буду чувствовать себя с ирокезом на голове свободно и спокойно. Но я могу из костюма перелезть в джинсы или, наоборот, из джинсов в модный костюм, только при условии, что это хоть как-то увлекает меня и партнершу.

Что значит изменить свое поведение на 180 градусов? Я всегда просыпался, целовал жену в щечку, говорил: «С добрым утром, дорогая». Теперь же я по утрам цыкаю и хриплю: «Привет, старуха! Кофе готов?»

Конечно, надо меняться и внешне, и внутренне, для того чтобы сохранить интерес и по отношению к партнеру. Перемены со мной простимулируют и мой интерес к ней: она вдруг меня увидела другим и внезапно сделала вот так. А как она на меня нового прореагирует? Смогу ли я участвовать в ее реакции или нет? А управлять этой реакцией? Наслаждаться ею?

Хорошим выходом будут любые сексуальные техники, начиная от простых до балансирования на грани какого-то извращения, а то и вообще в рамках этого извращения, которое нравится обоим. Ведь что нравится обоим партнерам, то и есть норма для этой пары. Но опять же для этого надо созреть. Человек, меняя ситуацию, меняется сам, меняясь сам, он меняет ситуацию вокруг себя.

Для обострения интереса друг к другу очень полезно бывает заняться чем-то сексуальным, но не сношением. Взаимные ласки, массаж, посещение стриптиз-клубов, то есть все то, что разжигает желания, но не сулит мгновенное его удовлетворение.

Например, можно привлекать сокровенный массаж, при котором пробуждается множество эмоций. Оказывается, я могу вот так, она так интересно на это реагирует, почему же я раньше этого не знал? Например, мужчина может грудью массировать спину женщин, в этой позе очень хорошим может быть контакт гениталий, только надо приложить определенную изобретательность, а не просто лечь на нее сверху и пытаться двигаться туда-сюда, а бедняжка там дышит все медленнее и печальнее.

То же самое (что угодно) женщина может делать с мужчиной, самое главное, не заканчивать сеанс массажа или других ласк сексом. Пусть будет «неотреагированное» возбуждение. Говорят же, хочешь победить искушение — поддайся ему, как только поддался, вся энергия этого желания улетучивается. Пока желание не исполнено, оно обладает огромной энергией. Так и здесь, поиграли, приласкались, отдохните немного, может быть, секс еще будет, а может быть, и нет.

Делать массаж или ласки обязательным преддверием сношения не стоит, это может привести к еще большей скуке из-за обязательности такой связи.

Поэтому если людей удерживают вместе такие житейские соображения, как дети, общий бизнес, совместное увлечение или лень, страх перед неизвестностью, брак можно сохранить. Другое дело, что это колоссальная внутренняя работа, в первую очередь над собой.

----------


## BiZ111

Много мозгопромывающего текста. Дерьмо

----------

